
Virus on Police Body Cameras - chazandchaz
http://www.goipower.com/?pageId=40
======
chazandchaz
I came across this because we ordered two demo units for a development
project. Both devices were new out of the box and infected the PC the moment
you opened the camera on your PC. Pretty scary to think that these cameras are
in tons of US Police Departments. These cameras were actually recommended to
us by several Chiefs of Police we were working in various parts of the
country.

